# ACHTUN!NG | 19" Hartmann Wheel & Tire Package - $1699!!



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We are combining our 10% Pre-Order discount on the 19" Hartmann Wheel line-up with _incredible_ pricing on some Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrical tires in 235/35-19, mounting and balancing included! *Package price saves you up to $350!!*
Contact us directly or post up if you have any questions.










_Modified by [email protected]!NG at 10:45 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | 19" Hartmann Wheel & Tire Package - $1699!! ([email protected]!NG)*

Hartmann's brand new 19" Euromesh 5 Wheel just added to this promotion!








19x8.5 et38


----------

